# Heritage Breed Profile: Silver Grey Dorkings



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Heritage Breed Profile: Silver Grey Dorkings



> Another example of a beautiful Heritage Breed with a great temperament is the Silver Grey Dorking. Historical accounts suggest that these birds date back to 54 BC at which time they were introduced in Britain by the Romans. From that day forward, this breed has been present in England and is a bird renowned for not only its demeanor but also its delicious meat.
> 
> Silver Gray Dorkings, which are thought to be among the oldest known breeds of domestic poultry, have been categorized as an...


Read more about this article here...


----------

